# Heroin?



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

Someone I know with dp wants to try heroin. He's been here for 1.5 years and right now it's at it's worst. Theirs no point to life with this disorder and he just feels dead inside. He was self harming with chemical burns(real bad had to see Docter for one of them) and it would relieve him temporarily. But now he's just dead on the inside so he is going to shoot next weekend to just feel something. Suicide has been on his mind for the past weeks as well because he just wants a way out.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

incredible refrence to dp


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

He did it and felt fine for the time in awhile. He wasn't worried or stressed or scared. He felt a little full. Like something had reconnected. It was an iv (injection)and its from Chicago where he lives


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

well bro herion aint gonna slove ur problems and its obvious ur talking about urself it may be a short term dp killer but itll kill u eventaully at least snort it which is far less dangerous but still ur gonna wish u didnt start with this shit sooner then later


----------



## kayseas95 (Feb 25, 2013)

Well, that escalated quickly. Lol heroin isn't gonna make anything better for him


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

And what about seing a doctor ? !

Heroin , so dangerous !


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

struggle that doesn't kill us only makes us stronger. I like that.

don't do the heroin, it takes away too much of the struggle and ultimately kills you if you keep doing more and more.

Finally you do too much, you struggle too little - you say goodbye and become the ether.

If you want to recover from dp - you have to feel more alive. That's how I reduced mine.

Doing things that make you shout that you feel more alive.

Living more of who you truly are and less of the bullshit you know you are not.

Completing your goals and having a greater destiny. Being with those you survive best with.

It's hell how people make assumptions about each other and try to conform and coerce each other, but standing your ground as wisely and strongly as possible is what helps you feel more alive. Sometimes we teach each other lessons the easy way, but often the hard way in reality. often the hard lessons learned are the most valuable - and the more you respect that, the more you can let go and move on. Be proud of experiences that help you survive better.


----------



## joshz28 (Jul 22, 2011)

You think you got problems with dp? Get hooked on heroine on top of it. NOT SMART. Don't ever do it again. Seriously. You don't fight fire with gasoline. I've seen first hand what this has done to multiple people. Stop now. No good


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

Bamartinez4582 said:


> Someone I know with dp wants to try heroin. He's been here for 1.5 years and right now it's at it's worst. Theirs no point to life with this disorder and he just feels dead inside. He was self harming with chemical burns(real bad had to see Docter for one of them) and it would relieve him temporarily. But now he's just dead on the inside so he is going to shoot next weekend to just feel something. Suicide has been on his mind for the past weeks as well because he just wants a way out.


I understand why people smoke opium. I tried opiates and it did provide some relief. I grew opium once and it's hard to grow enough to have enough to become an addict. So perhaps that could be an option. Refined opium, well we all know about refined food and drugs. What about the unrefined group? I'm curious. Just saying.


----------

